# Sprite / Sprite Zero 2L for €1



## Smashbox (12 Feb 2012)

From Monday 13th to Saturday 25th Feb at Centra Stores

Sprite / Sprite Zero 2L Bottle for €1 (50c per litre )

Was €2.23

[broken link removed]


----------



## Darthvadar (12 Feb 2012)

Thank you, Smash.

Along with Pepsi Max, this is my tipple!.

Darth.


----------



## Smashbox (12 Feb 2012)

Darthvadar said:


> Thank you, Smash.
> 
> Along with Pepsi Max, this is my tipple!.
> 
> Darth.



*bows*

I'm more a fanta girl meself, but for €1 I would change my views, at least until the offer is finished


----------

